# Programmas / Software >  Shēmu ZĪMĒŠANAS programma.

## cobalt

Varat ieteikt kādu ĒRTU programmu, kurā var zīmēt shēmas, tieši grafiskai noformēšanai, lai var zīmēt ērti, ātri un smuki, un tā kā jābūt(punktiņi savienojuma vietās, elementi pēc standartiem, melns uz balta, bez nekādiem brīnumiem).
Piem, cik ar visio ir strādāts, rodas iespaids ka tie elektronikas elementi tur ir ielikti tapēc, lai būtu... vadi neloģiski velkās, vai "ķerās", trafam pat normāli center tap nevar uzlikt, kur nu vel tik izvadus cik grib... patreiz pieturos pie varianta, to kas nav zīmēt pašam, bet neticu ka nav labāka varianta.

----------


## Vikings

Ne tuvu labākais, bet ja vajag lietoju splan.
Ērta sistēma ir arī Eagle, kuru var uzreiz pārtransformēt uz plati.
Plates zīmēt var arī P-CADā.

----------


## cobalt

Nu tu jau tagad par spiestajām platēm(PCB), liekas runā..
Mani interesē pliku principiālo shēmu zīmēšana, bez nekādas simulācijas routēšanas or smth, jo tajās programmās uzsvars bieži bvien likts uz to kam viņas domātas nevis uz pašu zīmēšanas un noformēšanas procesu....
Vajag programmu no kuras var dabūt zolīda paskata melnbaltu shēmas zīmējumu ātri un ērti, lai labi var mainīt piemēram fontus, līnijas.

Pspice īstenībā tīri smuki var zīmēt.. nu bet gluži noformēšanai viņš arī nav domāts..
Patreiz lieku cerības uz AutoCad, kautkas man teica, ka tas jaunajās verisjās esot tīri labs shēmām.

----------


## Vikings

Domāju par shēmām uzrakstīju plates  :: . Jā, visus trīs softus biju domājis tieši shēmu zīmēšanai.

----------


## malacis

OrCAD Capture

----------


## abergs

Shareware and Freeware for Electronics:
http://www.electronicsoft.net/

----------

